# Another First For Me



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Got my first arboreal T, a 5" female Tapinauchenius gigas that i named Sequioa. Traded one sugar glider for her and she is officially my most expensive tarantula in terms of value. (She normally costs around $77 whereas a glider would only cost $55 in our currency)

Here she is upon arrival:



















In my infamous, transferring & sexing box










On unfamiliar walls










Half an hour later, she's loving the camouflage










P.S.

This is all your fault GBB! Lol


----------



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

Aww man, she is beautiful !


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

I know! Her color is quite variable depending on camera angel and the light spectrum. Interesting feeding response as well


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

She's amazing:grin:


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

tony21 said:


> She's amazing:grin:


Amazingly fast, yeah. I'm like gonna have a heartattack everytime she teleports out of her wood haha


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hahah, that would be pretty cool to see hahah


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

tony21 said:


> Hahah, that would be pretty cool to see hahah


Once i'm acclimatized with her speed i'll try getting a photo of her on my hand


----------

